# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Mobile Word Congress 2014.

## BlooD_VenoM

*Samsung prezanton Samsung Galaxy S V*





Permban sensor per matjen e rrahjeve te zemres,sensor per njohjen e gishtit (fingerprint sensor),eshte rezistent ndaj ujit,kamera me te mire dhe ka nje jetegjatesi me te zgjatur te baterise.
Pritet te dali ne treg per masat ne Prill (11) ne me shume sesa 150 shtete.

http://reviews.cnet.com/samsung-galaxy-s5/

*Modelet e reja te Samsung Galaxy Gear.*



Ka aftesi te masi rrahjet e zemres dhe te gjurmoje telefonin kur nuk e gjen se ku eshte.

http://reviews.cnet.com/samsung-gear-fit/

*Nokia me nje telefon Android, Nokia X,Nokia X+ dhe XL*



_(ne te majte Nokia X dhe ne te djathte XL)
_

http://reviews.cnet.com/nokia-x/

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Geeksphone Blackphone; Nje telefon i cili nuk pergjohet nga NSA ?*



Blackphone i krijuar nga kompania Zviceriane Geeksphone synon te mos gjurmohet nga NSA pas skandalit qe doli pasi Edward Snowden ...tralala..

Do te kushtoje $ 630 ,dhe do dali ne treg kete verë.

http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835123.html

*Sony prezanton Xperia Z2.*



Pritet te dale ne treg ne fund te Marsit per nje cmim afer 500 £.

:'(

http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835120.html

*HTC prezanton HTC Desire 816*



Pritet te dali ne treg ne Mars.

http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835286.html

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Sony Xperia M2*



Android me pak i kushtueshem,nuk eshte rezistent ndaj ujit, ka nje procesor 1.2 Ghz Quad Core dhe kamera 8 MegaPixel.

http://reviews.cnet.com/2300-13970_7-10019659-4.html

*HTC Desire 610
*


http://reviews.cnet.com/2300-13970_7-10019673-2.html

*LG G Pro 2*



http://reviews.cnet.com/smartphones/...-35835017.html

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*LG G2 Mini*



_(G2 majtas,G2 mini djathtas)_

http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835151.html

*LG L90
*



http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835116.html

*LG F70
*



http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835262.html

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Nokia Asha 230* 



http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835132.html

*Nokia 220*



http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835131.html

*ZTE Grand Memo II LTE*



http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835119.html

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Blackberry Z3 dhe Q20*

http://crackberry.com/sites/crackber...?itok=Iz3JkOFr

http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835302.html

http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835301.html


*Alcatel One Touch Idol 2 S
*



http://reviews.cnet.com/smartphones/...-35835240.html

*Alcatel Pop Fit*



http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835245.html
*
Alcatel One Touch Fire S
*


http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835258.html

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Acer Liquid E3*



http://reviews.cnet.com/smartphones/...-35835179.html

*YotaPhone
*



http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835124.html
*
Huawei Y300
*



http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835275.html

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Yezz Andy AZ4.5
*


http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835274.html
*
Emporia Smart
*



http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/...-35835271.html

----------

